# المنتديات الأدبيه > الخواطر >  أحاسيس رائعة لاتقاس

## الخمايسة

*أحاسيس رائعة لاتقاس


لا تقاس الطيبة ببشاشة الوجه 
فهناك قلوب تصطنع البياض
وهناك من يجيد تصنع الطيبة
ويخبئ بين زواياه خبثاً وريبة 

لا يقاس الجمال بالمظهر 
ومن الخطأ الاعتماد عليه فقط
فقد يكون خلف جمال المظهر قبح جوهر 

لا تقاس حلاوة الإنسان بحلاوة اللسان
فكم من كلمات لطاف حسان
يكمن بين حروفها سم ثعبان
فنحن في زمن اختلط الحابل بالنابل 
في زمن صرنا نخاف الصدق 
ونصعد على أكتاف الكذب

لا يقاس الحنان بالأحضان
هناك من يضمك بين أحضانه
ويطعنك من الخلف بخنجر الخيانة
والفرق شاسع و مدفون 
بين المُعلن والمكنون 

لا تقاس السعادة بكثرة الضحك
هناك من يلبس قناع الابتسامة
وتحت القناع حزن دفين وغصات ألم وأنين

لا تقاس الحياة بنبض القلوب 
فهناك من قلبه تعفن داخل أضلعه
وهناك من مات ضميره وودعه
وعلى الضفة الأخرى آخر كتمت أنفاسه
وثالث قتل إحساسه مقبرته 
في عينيه شاهد حزن عليه

لا يقاس البياض بالنقاء ولا السواد بالخبث 
فالكفن أبيض والكحل لونه أسود
وبينهما يسكن الفرق

لا تقاس العقول بالأعمار 
فكم من صغير عقله بارع
وكم من كبير عقله خاوي فارغ

لا تقيسوا محبتكم بحجم حروفي
فما يحمله قلبي يعجز عن نثره قلمي
وما يسكبه مداد حبري
قليل من كثير في دمي يجري

ولكم تحياتي..............*

----------


## الخمايسة

:Eh S(2): 


> لا يقاس الحنان بالأحضان
> هناك من يضمك بين أحضانه
> ويطعنك من الخلف بخنجر الخيانة
> والفرق شاسع و مدفون 
> بين المُعلن والمكنون

----------


## نقاء الروح

[align=center]
لا يقاس الحنان بالأحضان
هناك من يضمك بين أحضانه
ويطعنك من الخلف بخنجر الخيانة
والفرق شاسع و مدفون 
بين المُعلن والمكنون 

 بالتاكيد فكم من حضن نركض اليه لنحتمي به ونطفىء عطشنا بحنانه فيكون هو الحضن الذي يسبب لنا الالم والعطش

لا تقاس السعادة بكثرة الضحك
هناك من يلبس قناع الابتسامة
وتحت القناع حزن دفين وغصات ألم وأنين

 تمر علينا ايام لابد من اصطناع الابسامه حتى لايرى من نحب ألمنا فلا يجب ان يرى سوى الابتسامة

ابدعت في اختيار الكلمات[/align]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا يا الخمايسه على الموضوع المييز

----------


## renah

الطيبة مفتاح الحياة السعيده والقلب الطيب هو اجمل المظاهر واكثرها جاذبيه وحلاوة الانسان بصدقه والحنان احساس يحتاجه المرء بقوه فهو دافع للحياة واساس السعاده والسعادة تحصد من عمل الخير وحب الناس   و  لا تقاس الحياة بنبض القلوب انما نبض القلوب يقاس بالسعاده وحجم الامل الساكن فيها وبياضها دليل الهيش السعيد وسوادها دليل الخبث المدفون في النفس وتقاس العقول بحجم الطاقة المدفونة فيها وبالارادة والصبر ؟؟؟ومحبتك اكبر من اتكتب بكلمات فالحب باق على وجه الارض حتى فناءها؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

لا تقاس الطيبة ببشاشة الوجه 
فهناك قلوب تصطنع البياض
وهناك من يجيد تصنع الطيبة
ويخبئ بين زواياه خبثاً وريبة

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## الخمايسة

> الطيبة مفتاح الحياة السعيده والقلب الطيب هو اجمل المظاهر واكثرها جاذبيه وحلاوة الانسان بصدقه والحنان احساس يحتاجه المرء بقوه فهو دافع للحياة واساس السعاده والسعادة تحصد من عمل الخير وحب الناس و لا تقاس الحياة بنبض القلوب انما نبض القلوب يقاس بالسعاده وحجم الامل الساكن فيها وبياضها دليل الهيش السعيد وسوادها دليل الخبث المدفون في النفس وتقاس العقول بحجم الطاقة المدفونة فيها وبالارادة والصبر ؟؟؟ومحبتك اكبر من اتكتب بكلمات فالحب باق على وجه الارض حتى فناءها؟؟؟؟؟


شكرا

----------


## الخمايسة

شكرا على مروركم

----------


## القلم الحزين

لا تقاس السعادة بكثرة الضحك
هناك من يلبس قناع الابتسامة
وتحت القناع حزن دفين وغصات ألم وأنين

شكرا لك كتير

----------


## keana

جميل
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## نجمة المنتدى

سلمت حروفك الرائعه 

تقبل مروري الطيب ....

----------

